# Hunting-Hiking Boot breakdown Warning



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

I was hiking when the Vibram soles fell off my lightly used Lowa boots. The material between the soles and the Goretex booty disintegrated. Fun walking out without soles. Lowa’s warranty policy states that sole separation is normal and “Sole Units will degrade when your footwear is used only occasionally and is stored for long periods of time” caused by a process called “Hydrolysis “ and occurs faster in the closet than when in use. WHOA ! Better check a boots warranty policy before you buy and check the ones in your closet. Many hunters don’t use boots regularly and hang on to boots for many years. Think about being way back in rough rocky snowy country with boot break down. Painful - possibly deadly. Please pass this along to hiking forums.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds like they wont be in business much longer with that statement.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cabelas is even worse, they warrant the product for the life of it...boots have an expected life of two years. Ridgid power tools I really love and own most that they make, read through their warranty and it is similar, basically we only warrant defects and those show up within a few weeks of use, anything after that is pretty much not covered is the way the warranty reads. Their stuff is tough and only had one issue with a new drywall driver, but made me rethink it all.
I think my next boots will be Danner and spend a little more. AS rarely as I use them they really should last 10 years. 
Cabelas actually told me that I had been abusing my boots that is why the seam came completely unsewn I can see where you scratched it here...these are hunting boots, not church shoes. I was incredulous that this conversation was happening. I later wrote a review of the boots explaining this on their site and they called within a day offering me a new pair with no obligation to return them, so I can only guess that management at the Lehi store is a bit rogue, the gal basically told me that they were wrong in not replacing them immediately.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

my BOGS were in my truck when it was stolen so i am def going for another pair of them. I put some HARD miles on them and they didn't break down at all over 5 years of hunting and scouting


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I’ve been a “warranty guy” for nearly 50 years. 
Never ceases to amaze me how many product experts are out there.

Just because it didn’t meet your expectations does not mean there is defect in workmanship or materials. Which is the basis of most “warranties “
It is pretty common knowledge that plastic and adhesive break down over time.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Had this happen one time with a pair of Rocky's. They were old and did spend a lot of time in storage because they were heavily insulated. Fortunately when the sole separated I had a small role of duct tape and was able to wrap it around the sole and boot and keep them together for the hike out. Man, that duct tape is indispensable!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

middlefork said:


> I've been a "warranty guy" for nearly 50 years.
> Never ceases to amaze me how many product experts are out there.
> 
> *Just because it didn't meet your expectations does not mean there is defect in workmanship or materials. *Which is the basis of most "warranties "
> It is pretty common knowledge that plastic and adhesive break down over time.


If the customer is not the "product expert," then who is?

I guess I agree with the statement bolded above to some extent. Some people have unrealistic expectations, no doubt. But on the other hand, if you aren't making a product to meet a customer's expectations, then whose expectations are you hoping to meet? And how long does this company hope to remain in business?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If the customer is not the "product expert," then who is?
> 
> ...if you aren't making a product to meet a customer's expectations, then whose expectations are you hoping to meet?


My heck Vanilla -- can't you participate in a single thread without turning it political?? Why does every thread have to turn to our political leadership?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

So Hunter Tom never put an exact age on his boots. My guess is more than ten years old.

If your car tires have a 50,000 mile warranty and you drive them 1000 miles per year would you expect the tire company to pro rate the wear because the sidewalls are cracking?

How about that pair of waders dry rotting in the basement?

Even Huge's beloved Danners have been bad mouthed on line.

It just gets old to see products trashed on line with few facts to back it up.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

There's a reason LOWA is such a big name in the mountaineering and hiking world. It's not because they are poorly made. They are a good boot, and like everything else will wear out and that includes non-use issues.

I've never used them, but have used the Salomon 4-D GTX and they were great until they were worn out. Currently using Crispi's and they are great, and I'm sure they will be until I inevitably wear them out. Danner's, in my experience didn't last a full season for me, but I put a lot of miles on them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

PBH said:


> My heck Vanilla -- can't you participate in a single thread without turning it political?? Why does every thread have to turn to our political leadership?


I dont see anything political anywhere in his post. To what are you referring?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I dont see anything political anywhere in his post. To what are you referring?





Vanilla said:


> If the customer is not the "product expert," then who is?
> 
> ...if you aren't making a product to meet a customer's expectations, then whose expectations are you hoping to meet?


Totally turned the discussion from boots, quality of boots, and customer service to talking about our political leaders and whether or not they represent their supposed constituents or lobbyists. Disgusting. Completely disgusting.

did I read it wrong?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I get what you’re saying, middlefork. That is why I mentioned the unrealistic expectations. I just took some interest in the product expert comment. If that is not the customer/consumer, then who? 

PBH, you just leave your hippy Southern Utah ways out of this.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I get what you're saying, middlefork. That is why I mentioned the unrealistic expectations. I just took some interest in the product expert comment. If that is not the customer/consumer, then who?


 That probably was not the best term to use.

What I was referring to was the person who buys the product is not normally privy to the engineering behind the product or the trade off made in materials to bring any given product to market at a target performance, weight and price point.

Maybe the "average target consumer" is expected to use the product 30 days a year. And is not expected to be constantly using it to the most extreme use of the product.

I would expect almost all actual defects would become apparent within a normal one year warranty(30 days of use).

You will have a certain percentage of people who do use it more often and under more extreme conditions. They would offer a quicker read on any apparent defect. But it is a simple procedure to track returns for any given problem to see if there is a general trend.

Unfortunately most expectations are formed by the Marketing people. They generally have little grasp on reality.:mrgreen:

Anyway I hope Hunter Tom gets back with more information instead of the quick drive by.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fair enough, I understand that and agree with the notion that all products break down over time.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I tried a pair of the famous Danner's a few years back. 
Was deeply disappointed. They didn't even make it thru a second season. 
And, I'm not a big hiker. Average at best. 
Went with the Georgia boots and have been very happy with them

More to the warranty subject:
After being in retail for 44 years, I have seen MANY cases of warranties being abused. 
People think lifetime means.........whatever they do to it, or with it. 
For one example:
A lady brought back a shovel that was very well used. And, bent into the shape of a U. 
She said, it has a lifetime warranty. I even explained that it is not designed to be a crowbar......
She got very upset and said that it wasn't used that way......and was upset. 
I guess I'm just stupid and gullible. 
Incidents like that happen all the time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem was people abusing the warranty. 

Look at the lady that brought the Christmas tree back to Costco last January, she said that she wan't satisfied with it and Costco gave her all of her money back. 

How many people even on this forum would wear some Cabela's boots for a number of years and take them back and say that they were not satisfied with them only to buy another pair just like them. 

And then I wonder why I can't get a pair of boots replaced by Cabela's where the stitching is starting to come undone with 99.99% of the boot still in great shape. Now if that boot was worn out with no sole left or the rest of it was falling apart I would just buy a new pair and be done with it. 

People just need to realize that things wear out. Not to mention to take some responsibility for how they use things and realize that replaceable boots are not going to last 60 years.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

2full said:


> I tried a pair of the famous Danner's a few years back.
> Was deeply disappointed. They didn't even make it thru a second season.
> And, I'm not a big hiker. Average at best.
> Went with the Georgia boots and have been very happy with them
> ...


When Cabela's had the bargain cave it never ceased to amaze me the number of boots I saw in there that had heels worn to nothing, muddy, dirty and well used. I always wondered what kind of person would take advantage of a person/business when the intent of the warranty was not use it for 10 years and get a new pair.


----------

